# Tips/recipes for using espresso blends in the aeropress/V60?



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I've only got loads of espresso blends left in the cupboard (Coffee Compass espresso selection, Rave IJ) and am wondering if there are any tips/recipes to getting the best out of these in an aeropress/v60? Loving them in espresso but just not sure how to brew with them?

Recently I have been using some Brazil Sitio Laranjal which has been very enjoyable, using 14g med fine grind, 200g of water for 60 secs, slow press for 40 secs, inverted.

Appreciate any tips on how to make a reasonable brew with this sort of beans please.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use this..possible decrease temp for a darker blend.

Grind I use a fine drip 1.3 turns on the hausgrind

Hario V60 Pour Over Method - by Matt Perger:


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

well I tried something different today...

15g of espresso grind CC Sweet Bourbon straight from the Mignon, about 210g of water about 60 secs off the boil, 30 secs brew with a good stir for 15-20 secs, 30 sec press. I went for a shorter brew time to compensate for the finer grind and was done by 1 min total.

Result was a darker tasting cup, more earthy and much more like a typical filter machine brew. None of the delicate flavours I had from the Ethopian Yirg I've been using recently but a pleasant afternoon brew and dead quick and easy to do - might try a slightly smaller dose next time. TBH it was a totally different drink to my other AP experiments but not a bad thing!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you try 12 g and 200g g of water ala Perger?

If you can nail the grind it makes a really great cup


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I use the 12g/200g Purger method with the v60 but typically try 14g/200g in the AP.

I havent used the v60 as much as I planned as I havent quite got the grind dialled in to get the correct brewing time. The Porlex is a bit of a PITA for this and I quite fancy it as an excuse for a used Baratza specifically for brewing - would be great for both the AP and v60.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> I use the 12g/200g Purger method with the v60 but typically try 14g/200g in the AP.
> 
> I havent used the v60 as much as I planned as I havent quite got the grind dialled in to get the correct brewing time. The Porlex is a bit of a PITA for this and I quite fancy it as an excuse for a used Baratza specifically for brewing - would be great for both the AP and v60.


I use the Hausgrind at work for this ( some on eBay at moment ) and The Ek at home ....

Difficult to describe what the grind is like 1.3-5 on the Hausgrind finer than chemex not as fine as espresso ( which i start at around 1 turn for example )

You in the right ball park ish if all your water is in at one minute and the draw down finishes 2.10-2.20


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thats the bit I've struggled with TBH - either been >3 mins or wanting to pour through in

I'll get there.....


----------

